# New Yellow Spotted Monitor



## Mudimans (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello APS

Just got this little 'girl' on friday night. God she's cute. I'm already in love, so much more active and inquisitive than our snakes and you should see her eat, it's adorable  I'm looking forward to building an outdoor enclosure when she's big enough. Here's some pics, enjoy.


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Ohh Nice! Does she let you handle her? My Sandie Doesnt Yet...


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 20, 2009)

Once shes out she calms down but i don't want to overdo it so i'm going to try and limit how much i handle her


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

TewentyB told me not to handle my Sandy until hes 18mnths, then he'll settle down and should be quite tame. I had to get him out 2 weeks ago because he had to get checked because i thought he was ill, and he didnt trust me for a week after that. Hissing and everything....


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been told that these guys can be handled quite regularly but only for a couple of minutes at a time until they are more comfortable with you. Apparently they may huff and puff but rarely bite, apparently....


----------



## jinin (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine never tail whips and has never bitten me..i hand feed him all the time to get him used to me and only once he has mistaken my hand for food lol..
Shes gunna get big sooon...8]


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 20, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> so much more active and inquisitive than our snakes and you should see her eat, it's adorable


 
Yep, monitors are so much more enjoyable to watch than a snake that coils up in the corner of it's enclosure and just sits there.


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to have a 2 year old spencers that was a bit huffy and puffy in his cage and while you were pulling him out, but once he was out and in your lap he was fine.
Be careful though because I got peed and shat all over a few occasions.


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 21, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Be careful though because I got peed and shat all over a few occasions.


 
LOL That sounds nasty. I've had snakes do their buisiness on me and i can't say i look forward to having this litlle girl doing it, especially when she gets a bit of size to her.


----------



## cris (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice little lizard, by far the best herps we are allowed to keep here. Here is an old pic, sort of looks like their standing at a bar :lol:


----------



## richardsc (Dec 25, 2009)

thats a cool pic cris,wish we could keep panoptes in vic,impressive creatures


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome pic, cris!


----------



## Mudimans (Dec 26, 2009)

Thats awesome Cris, how old and big are they in that pic, they look to be a decent size. Do they tolerate a bit of handling or are they display animals only?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 26, 2009)

Lol Cris. You should of added two bottles of beer!!


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 26, 2009)

Lol, lucky xmas present! 
Ben.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 26, 2009)

aww, what a cutie!!

and Cris, thats an awesome pic!


----------



## cris (Dec 26, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Thats awesome Cris, how old and big are they in that pic, they look to be a decent size. Do they tolerate a bit of handling or are they display animals only?



They would have been about 3-4 months old, at a guess a bit under 300mm SV. They probably would adjust to handling fairly well in time, just take small steps and avoid stressing them and they are smart enough to work out you mean no harm. If you are grabbing and restraining it heaps it will probably just learn that you are a pest that may be dangerous. Its almost a shame that they adust to humans so well because their defensive stance is quite impressive, here is another old pic of a hatchy in defensive stance, they think they are so tough :lol:



snakemadness said:


> Lol Cris. You should of added two bottles of beer!!



I would have if i had photoshop


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 31, 2009)

very cool mate nice one


----------



## Weezer (Jan 1, 2010)

Any more for sale where they came from ? PM me if so- been looking for a nice yellow spotty for a while.

Cheers


----------



## cement (Jan 1, 2010)

Panoptes is my favourite moniter, they look solid as.
How big can they grow?


----------



## cris (Jan 1, 2010)

cement said:


> Panoptes is my favourite moniter, they look solid as.
> How big can they grow?



It would depend on who you ask, but defintely over 6', I have heard that they can get up to 2.5m. I would imagine average size for a male would be a bit over 1.5m. It would also vary between differant localities. _V.p.rubidus_ is also larger according to some.

I found this link, it has some sizes in it and also suggests they are actually _V.gouldii_ rather than _V.panoptes_ (probably correct too), got to love taxonomy.

http://www.mampam.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=42&Itemid=76


----------

